# Loadsa military stuff.....



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi folks :wave:

I haven't been photographing much this year, due to recuperation, bad weather and finances, but yesterday I managed to get to '*Headcorn Combined-Ops*' military display, in the wilds of deepest Kent.

There was a fantastic range of stuff on show, some static and some performing - Sadly, I discovered some severe limitations with my camera, even old biplanes were occasionally faster and it's slow to zoom, hence a lot of blurry and/or out-of-frame pics :sigh:

Anyways, here's a selection from the day.....

A restored Sherman tank, complete with WWII battle-scars on the turret....











An old WWI tank....











An early machine-gun carrier......




















For our American aviation fans, A P51-D Mustang in action....




















I want one of these for driving around London, that would teach idiots to cut-in without signalling, Mrs WereBo could join in with the fun too.... :grin:











This was the main reason I wanted to go, 2 WWII Lancaster bombers flying together, the last time 2 or more flew together was 60 years ago and, as these are the last 2 in airworthy conditions, it might also be the last time too :sigh: - They're accompanied by 2 Spitfires, part of the BBMF (Battle of Britain Memorial Flight)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Way cool . . Is that a permanent display?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I saw the BBMF a couple of years running in Blackpool they make some noise.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

@ Rich - Sadly no, but there's a Battle-of-Britain museum in one of the hangars, with lots of wreckage and bits related to the battle. They're also hoping to make the display an annual event - The aerodrome itself has a fascinating history, being the closest airfield to Europe it saw a lot of action - *Link*

@ Joe - Yep, they're noisy but the RR Merlins are a beautiful noise, once heard never forgotten :wink:


There was a lot for kids to do too, like a 'Young Tank Commander Training Centre'....











The latest ideas for 'Drone-Technology' needs some revising.....











This beauty was for sale, but I doubt I could sell my soul for enough to buy it :sigh: - Totally rust-free, rebuilt engine and the interior completely restored to original 1940's condition, it just purred when the owner revved it up....





























Lots of other military hardware too....






































The most welcome 'London Bus' I've ever seen...











They had some planes too.... :lol:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You got some real nice shots, we could do with some of the hardware for driving on the motorway.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Wonderfull photos, Bo.......:thumb:

Nice bus.....:laugh:. Been ~4yrs since I've had fish and chips and I'm not sure how ours would compare with anything in the UK. The kids don't like fish....but they love tuna....:facepalm:.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

:thumb: nice pics WereBo :thumb:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, though not all the pics turned out as well as those above, here's some of the worst.... :lol:










































































All the pics I took (300+) can be seen as a slide-show, for the enthusiasts (or those who want a good laugh/groan :grin - *Link*


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

ha ha - everyone needs a "bloopers" reel :laugh:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehehe..... True, but I usually get enough to make a full-length feature out of 'em.... :grin:

A couple more 'insides'.....















































Finally a couple of panos showing the runway and a sample of the Kent scenery.... :grin:




















And that's that, the rest are in the slideshow, linked above.... - The next event I'm looking forward to is the '*Tall Ships Festival*' in Greenwich, next month - They move a lot slower so there should be a better ratio of clear photos..... :grin:


----------

